
The Xiongmai Botnet 'Recall' Will Not Work - jhonovich
https://ipvm.com/reports/xiongmai-recall
======
jhonovich
I am the author of this post, feel free to ask any questions and I'd be happy
to answer.

~~~
user5994461
Any clue on how many devices we are talking about?

Any names of known public manufacturers that sold rebranded Xiongmai devices?
Any name/model of particular popular IoT devices that are affected?

~~~
jhonovich
Xiongmai has hundreds of 'manufacturer' customers, mostly in China. Together,
they easily amount to millions of devices (though some are analog cameras that
by definition are not IP enabled). To give a sense of scale, total cctv
cameras sold are in the tens of millions annual and Xiongmai is the biggest
module supplier.

In terms of well known brands, most brands hide using Xiongmai so there might
be so well known consumer type brands but we have not discovered that yet. The
typical Xiongmai brand sells to customers or SMBs at super low prices, where
low cost is key.

